# Garages and house values



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

I want to add a double garage to my property and was wondering what impact it would have on the value. When I was looking for houses there weren't many with double garages, most of them were only 5m wide and some even had brick pillars in the middle.

I'm planning to build a 6x6m (approx) garage, so it would be ideal for somebody like myself but I'm sure a lot of buyers would be put off by it. Having said that, if it was well insulated then a conversion wouldn't be too hard to do for a new owner. Around here it would be almost impossible to find a house under £1,000,000 with a garage that size, and even some over £1,000,000 have a relatively small double garage or a single.

The biggest drawback I can see is that I will lose garden space although a lot of people are filling their gardens with extensions, conservatories, and sheds these days.

Have any of you tried selling a property with an unusually large garage(s)? Are there enough people out there who want them or is just crazy people like us?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

You might find that you will attract more serious buyers, as you've said there hard to come by. Anything like that will always add value if built right and it doesn't mean that if you sell it that it will stay a garage, some one might want it to run a business from home and convert it to an office etc. 
If I had a space that I could build a garage I wouldn't think twice about doing it.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

They are a massive premium in my area, since parking is so difficult. But as a conservation area you would never get to build one that big...!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

A lot depends on your current house if the garage dominates the house and plot it may not appeal to everyone. However its difficult to comment without knowing the area eg if you have a lost of classic car owners this could appeal but if all your neighbours are into gardening or outdoor living then possibly less so.

You may wish to pop in to some of your local estate agents to see if you get consistent answers from them

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

You might get biased views here on a car forum! 

The only thing I'd (personally) say is go for it but think of the following:

Build the garage to a proper spec - proper insulated walls, plastered inside etc with a nice floor. 

Think of putting proper electricity feed into the place (maybe even another mains board) and put a LOT of sockets etc into the walls and even maybe run CAT cables through the walls and into sockets and just put blank face plates onto them for now. 

Same with plumbing - run enough for a toilet and maybe a couple of sinks? dishwasher etc. and an outside tap. incase someone wants and utility or a kitchen in their office. 

Put a single (double glazing or composite or even a rock door) on the side of the garage as well as a roller or double door for the cars.

All of this would make it easier and more appealing for a person buying and wanting to convert it into an office, granny flat or a summerhouse or whatever. If everything is there it's a no brainer and not a lot of work for you if you fit it into the planning of the garage to start off with. 

Just my 2p's worth. Dion


----------

